# Degree of Helical with Bitzenburger Clamps?



## deanno (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anyone know what the degree of helical is on the right clamp and the left clamp? (Bitz clamps)

My buddies arrows are left helical and they sure seem to be alot more turned than my right helical (both fletched with Bitz jigs)

Their website doesn't indicate degree...

deanno


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Their jigdoesn't have degree marks on it either. I honestly don't know what it is. In over 30 years all I've ever done is adjust it for the best seating of whatever fletch I've been using and accepted what it got.

Target, 3D or hunting it's always had enough for me so I don't worry about numbers.


----------



## killshot1 (Nov 15, 2006)

bfisher said:


> Their jigdoesn't have degree marks on it either. I honestly don't know what it is. In over 30 years all I've ever done is adjust it for the best seating of whatever fletch I've been using and accepted what it got.
> 
> Target, 3D or hunting it's always had enough for me so I don't worry about numbers.


I do the same. Do you know if there is somthing I can buy to measure the degree?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Degree - Blitzenburger*

Call the factory, I have and they answering quick. Their right and left helical clamp is too severe for most prong type rests, so I bought their straight clamp - $18.00 delivered. With the straight clamp you can offset up to about 4 degrees.


----------



## mohunter32 (Jul 20, 2005)

I use the straight clamp and put as much offset on it that I can. You can play around with it to get it right. Too much, and the vane will not seat correctly on the arrow. I use the same degree of offset no matter if I am fletching carbon arrows or aluminum arrows.


----------

